# Wrapping CP in tissue paper



## AshleyR (Apr 21, 2009)

I think I've finally found the boxes I want to use to package my soaps in. The boxes are actually favour boxes and don't quite fit my soaps snuggly, so I want to wrap the soaps loosely in tissue before putting them into the boxes (so they don't jumble around).

Since CP is supposed to be exposed to air, do you think it is okay for me to wrap my well cured bars loosely in tissue and then box them? The boxes will not be closed super tightly either - there will be a little bit of air flow getting in.

Would the oil from the CP leak onto the tissue paper and make it greasy? I have had this happen before when I wrapped my soaps in regular kraft paper. Not immediately, but over time the paper started getting little oily spots on it.

Anyway, just wondering whether you think this is safe to do! I definitely don't want my soaps going moldy or anything in their packaging. I plan to wholesale my soaps with this packaging so they could be sitting wrapped like this for a long period of time.

????

TIA!!


----------



## cdwinsby (Apr 21, 2009)

I would only use white or kraft tissue paper and not package them until they are fully cured.

I've had coloured tissue leave marks on the soap before. Looks nasty.


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 21, 2009)

cdwinsby said:
			
		

> I would only use white or kraft tissue paper and not package them until they are fully cured.
> 
> I've had coloured tissue leave marks on the soap before. Looks nasty.



Thank you for that tip! I was planning to use coloured tissue and hadn't thought about the colour transferring to the soap!


----------



## michelleB (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree with Cathy. I was in a big swap a while back and two of the soaps were wrapped in colored tissue paper. Took a while to get around to using those two, as they were wrapped the prettiest & I saved them for last. Both had streaks of color on them from the paper once unwrapped. I didn't mind at all because it was still great soap, but maybe a customer wouldn't realize that?? I dunno. Sorry. It really would make a pretty backdrop for your soapies in the box, but yeah, the kraft or white would be a safer bet.


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 21, 2009)

michelleB said:
			
		

> I agree with Cathy. I was in a big swap a while back and two of the soaps were wrapped in colored tissue paper. Took a while to get around to using those two, as they were wrapped the prettiest & I saved them for last. Both had streaks of color on them from the paper once unwrapped. I didn't mind at all because it was still great soap, but maybe a customer wouldn't realize that?? I dunno. Sorry. It really would make a pretty backdrop for your soapies in the box, but yeah, the kraft or white would be a safer bet.



Thanks!

I wonder if white tissue paper would wear off on to coloured soaps though (stick to it eventually?) What do you think?


----------



## Chay (Apr 21, 2009)

Although I have not tried it I read somewhere that you can use floral paper and the color won't transfer because it has a wax coating on it.


----------



## heyjude (Apr 21, 2009)

> I would only use white or kraft tissue paper and not package them until they are fully cured.



So, do you think that colored tissue would work after an extended cure?
(just hoping...)   

I've been trying this little "experiment" where I put a plain soaps in decorative paper bags surrounded by different colored paper shreds from the dollar store. I want to see if the color rubs off. So far, so good.

Jude


----------



## heyjude (Apr 21, 2009)

Forgot to add + sorry it's off topic..

Cathy,

I just love your website! I have it as one of my favorites and as a beginner it has helped me so much!! Thank you   

Jude


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Just an idea Ashley , what about crinkle shredded paper , I saw a soap in a box that way and it was very sharp looking.It would let air flow too.

Kitn


----------



## cdwinsby (Apr 21, 2009)

Heyjude,
Thanks! It's always nice to know when someone finds my site useful. 

As for the coloured tissue working after an extended cure....don't forget that the person who purchases the soap will likely put it in their bathroom and then external moisture (from showers etc.) may transfer the dye before they even open it.

Chay,
I've heard the same thing about the floral tissue.

AshleyR,
The coloured paper is dyed but the white paper is bleached (I think?) so I don't think the white would rub off. Hasn't for me so far. I use white tissue to wrap around soaps when I bag them at market. Those soaps only have a cigar band as a wrapper rather than the full paper wrapper my Etsy shop soaps have.


----------



## Dixie (Apr 21, 2009)

Ashley I'm sure glad you brought this subject up! I wouldn't have thought about the tissue paper bleeding off on the soaps either.[/quote]


----------



## LJA (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Ashley -  I kicked this idea around awhile, and like other posted above, I was afriad of tissue paper color transferring onto the soap, or sticking to it and embedding itself in it if it got humid outside....a whole host of problems I thought might occur.  

If it were me, I wouldn't risk it and ruin your pretty soap.


----------



## reallyrita (Apr 21, 2009)

After more than a year of fiddling around with different ways to wrap my soap (I don't sell, but I give alot away to friends and family) I have finally come up with what works for me.  I wrap in floral tissue paper...white.  the soap goes on the waxy side. After that, I can put the soaps in decorative cello bags and tie with ribbon or I can overwrap in anything I want...even colored regular tissue as the soap and any of its oils are contained in the waxed floral tissue.  This tissue is translucent and I also can still smell the soap through the paper.  I only wrap well cured out soaps. I store my soaps in brown paper lunch type bags, labeled and stacked on a dark closet shelf.  I don't wrap until I am ready to give the soap to someone.


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Kitn, I looked into the shredded crinkle cut paper but it costs a fortune to have it shipped. I am finding most of it comes in 5 - 10 lb cases which are really large boxes. The shipping is almost double the cost of the actual paper. It's insane!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Kitn, I looked into the shredded crinkle cut paper but it costs a fortune to have it shipped. I am finding most of it comes in 5 - 10 lb cases which are really large boxes. The shipping is almost double the cost of the actual paper. It's insane!



Alrighty then , that is cost prohibitive for sure..

Kitn


----------



## MsBien (Apr 21, 2009)

You could try shredding your own paper...

Just a thought.

Stacie


----------

